# Kim Petras



## wangolf (21 Feb. 2011)

Habt Ihr das einmal gesehen ? Ein Junge der von Stern TV begleitet wurde und schon mit 12 Jahren langsam zu einem Mädchen wurde. Und meiner Meinung nach heute sehr hübsch ausschaut. Kim Petras lautet sein (ihr) Name LG


----------



## Q (21 Feb. 2011)

habs mal verschoben.


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Feb. 2011)

Über Kim :

*Noch mehr über mich…*

Kim Petras hat schon viel erlebt für ihre 17 Jahre – sie hat sich selbst gefunden!
Für diese talentierte Künstlerin ist Musik nicht nur ein Teil ihres Lebens, sie ist ihr Leben. Wenn man sie fragt, wann sie angefangen hat zu singen, sagt sie, das sie schon immer gesungen hat. Ihre ganze Familie versprüht reine Kreativität – ihre Mutter ist Choreographin und Künstlerin, ihr Vater ein talentierter Architekt und auch die Schwester ist eine Sängerin. Es liegt Musik in der Luft, wenn man in das Haus der Familie Petras tritt. Doch Kim singt nicht nur – sie schreibt ihre Texte alle selbst, filmt und schneidet ihre Youtube Videos, designed ihre eigene Modelinie und arbeitet sogar als Model. 
Kim Petras hat viel zu erzählen, ihr Leben ist keine reine Bilderbuchgeschichte, denn sie musste dafür kämpfen eine starke Frau zu werden. *Sie wurde im falschen Körper geboren, Kim kam als Junge zu Welt, obwohl sie schon immer ein Mädchen war. Der Zwiespalt in ihrem Leben, zu wissen, wer sie tatsächlich ist und doch nicht sie selbst sein zu können, veranlasste sie dazu mit 16 Jahren eine geschlechtsangleichende Operation zu vollziehen*. Dies ist ihre Historie und hat sie zu dem gemacht, was sie heute ist: eine wahnsinnig starke Frau, die in ihren jungen Jahren schon weit mehr weiß, wer sie ist und wo sie hingehört, als manch anderer in ihrem Alter. 
Die Musik hat Kim durch ihre Vergangenheit geholfen und sie gestärkt, in einem ihrer ersten Songs „Fade Away“ verarbeitet sie ihre Gefühle und verabschiedet sich von ihrem Körper. Damit konnte sie ihre Hülle abstreifen und nun endlich der Schmetterling sein. Mit 15 Jahren wurde Kim von einem Musikproduzenten bei youtube entdeckt, der ihre ersten Songs produzierte und veröffentlichte. Sie half bei der Produktion und der Regie zu ihrem ersten Musikvideo von ihrem Song „Die for You“, welches schnell im Netz und den Medien die Runde machte. Seit diesen ersten musikalischen Schritten hat sich jedoch musikalisch einiges getan! Mittlerweile produziert sie mit den Produzenten von Bionic Ballroom (Michael Jackson, Ofra Haza, Thomas D) ihr Debütalbum und liefert dem Team wöchentlich neue selbstkomponierte Demos. Einen kleinen Einblick gewähren ihre Youtube Videos, in denen sie ein Instrumental einer ihrer neuen Songs als Intro einsetzt. 
Die Künstlerin hat bereits ohne eine professionelle Promotion über 1 Millionen Besucher auf ihrer Myspace Seite – ohne jegliche Friendadder Systeme. Ihre Blogvideos auf ihrem eigenen Youtube Channel *(YouTube - Kanal von kimmilinlein)*, mit denen sie ihre Fans auf dem Laufenden hält, erreichen bereits einen Tag nach dem jeweiligen Posting tausende Hits, ihr Channel hat bereits über 1 Millionen Aufrufe, ihre Homepage bricht regelmässig unter den Anfragen zusammen und auch die Presse, sowie ihre alten und neuen Fans reissen sich um diese faszinierende junge Frau.   SternTV (RTL/ VOX, GER) verfolgt bereits seit 3 Jahren die Karriere der 17-jährigen, berichtet über ihre Historie und ihren musikalischen Werdegang, darüberhinaus ist sie bereits international bekannt, u.a. war sie im TV bei CBS The Insider (USA), zu Gast bei der CBS Morning Show (ITV, UK), Rojo y Negro (ES), Fox News (USA), RTL Punkt 12 (GER), Sunday Night (AUS) und bei der Sendung 60 Minutes (AUS). 
Auch in den Printmedien ist es nie ruhig um Kim, mit dem Titelblatt der BILD (GER), einem 1-seitigen Artikel in The Herald Sun (UK), einem 2-seitigen Artikel in der Cosmopolitan (UK/ GR), weiteren Artikeln in der Zeitschrift Sugar (UK), Mädchen (GER), Bravo (GER), Yam (GER), Hörzu Magazin (GER), Der Spiegel (GER), im Express (GER), Daily Mail (UK), MTV Newsroom (UK), Top of The Pops Magazin (GER), The Telegraph (UK), The Independent (UK), Dobra Magazin (TR), Daily Telegraph (AUS) 20 Minuten (CH), Augsburger Allgemeine (GER), Daily Star Sunday (UK), Fame Magazine (UK), AG Magazine (AR), Ambiente Magazine (US), Famous Dolls (RU), Colors Magazine (IT), Ciao People Magazine (IT), PaperBlog (FR) und der Austrian Times (A). 


*Man darf sehr gespannt sein, Mademoiselle Kim Petras !
Gruss Gollum*


----------

